# Alptraum durch aber keine Hölle Modus aktiv



## Necronlord (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Habe gerade den Alptraum Modus durch gespielt bekam auch am ende eine Meldung das jetzt Hölle verfügbar ist, bekomme aber trotzdem am Start Bildschirm nur den Alptraum Modus abgezeigt.

Kann mir jmd helfen?


----------



## Sethek (28. Mai 2012)

Necronlord schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe gerade den Alptraum Modus durch gespielt bekam auch am ende eine Meldung das jetzt Hölle verfügbar ist, bekomme aber trotzdem am Start Bildschirm nur den Alptraum Modus abgezeigt.
> 
> Kann mir jmd helfen?



Schon level 50 erreicht?
Das wäre die zweite Bedingung für den Hölle-Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Pararius (28. Mai 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Schon level 50 erreicht?
> Das wäre die zweite Bedingung für den Hölle-Schwierigkeitsgrad.



Gut zu wissen, dass es da eine zweite Bedingung gibt. Im Ladescreen steht ja immer nur: "Der Abschluss von Schwierigkeitsgrad X schaltet Schwierigkeitsgrad Y frei."
Von einer Levelbegrenzung für den Hölle-Schwierigkeitsgrad hatte ich noch nichts gelesen.

Zur Not: Alptraum, Akt 2, Quest der schwarze Seelenstein - den letzten Einstiegspunkt "Seelensteinkammer" wählen - Zoltun Kull klatschen, Quest abschließen - rinse and repeat.
Sind ungefähr 36k EP pro Anlauf - ein Lauf dauert etwas über 2min -  ca. 10-13 Anläufe pro Level, wenn man gerade in den 40ern ist.

Da der Azmodan-EP-Farmrun wohl generft wurde scheint dies momentan eine der besseren EP/h Orte zu sein.


----------



## Wizzbeast (28. Mai 2012)

Ansonsten wenn Du lvl 50 bist und das immer noch nicht klappt: 

Questauswahl anklicken und dann ganz unten ist ein dropdown menu mit den Schwierigkeitsgraden. Dort dann "Hölle" auswählen


----------

